# Redwood, you'd be proud........



## Da Bad Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

Customer lucked out. Was able to find leak in 1" roll pipe under slab without breaking floor. A few sharkbites later......... I'm off my "soapbox".......


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

What the hell is the last picture? How many different fittings they used? SBs, hose clamps......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

:laughing:


Da Bad Guy said:


> Customer lucked out. Was able to find leak in 1" roll pipe under slab without breaking floor. A few sharkbites later......... I'm off my "soapbox".......













Change your signature line......


'do what is right, not what is easy'....:laughing:


----------



## Da Bad Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> What the hell is the last picture? How many different fittings they used? SBs, hose clamps......


Its black poly pipe and it leaked on a plastic barb fitting. The line was about 18" under a slab and had to tunnel about 18"-24" to get access. Made a swing joint because there was no room for crimping. Twas a pain in my arse.........

"They" is I in this instance..........:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd be lying if I said that I have never used a sharkbite.....:whistling2:


In fact, I have a kit.....shhh don't tell the other plumbers.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You gotta get a kit....the copper fittings on the right are the non-releasable sharkbites. They're called Q-tites, I think.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I keep this for 'emergencies'. In reality, I use only the caps.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

two week warranty excluding normal ware and tare ! lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jeffreyplumber said:


> two week warranty excluding normal ware and tare ! lol













Some guys give a concrete guarantee; when the truck tires leave the customer's concrete driveway, so does the guarantee....:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Some guys give a concrete guarantee; when the truck tires leave the customer's concrete driveway, so does the guarantee....:laughing:


30 minutes, or 30 steps. And I walk fast. :w00t:


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> 30 minutes, or 30 steps. And I walk fast. :w00t:


That's pretty much what most guarantees are up here in Quebec. It translates to "30 pieds 30 secondes" 30 feet 30 seconds! Add that to your French repertoir!


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I use sharkbites for testing manifolds before a reroute sometimes. This gives me the verification I need and then I can do a proper repair after testing. That is the best thing I have found for them so far.


----------

